# Guns & Roses



## Over Exposed (Mar 3, 2011)

Snagged this shot shortly after first light the other morning. I edited it a couple of days ago, but I think it was 5 exposures. I'll edit the exposure info here when I get back to my office to review the files.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 3, 2011)

lol, awesome!


----------



## myshkin (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool shot

Where is this at?


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Surreal. Very nice.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 3, 2011)

Kind of reminds me of one of Tim Burtons movies... I dont know why.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a local artist here in Maine that makes these as well. They're pretty awesome, that's for sure.


----------



## Provo (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you mind sending me a pm about the artist information would love to travel up there and purchase one of these.
I wonder if he can do a request and create Mr. Gutsy from Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas that would be awesome
here's a link of what mr gutsy looks like http://images.wikia.com/fallout/images/8/80/MrHandyREPCONN.png

Cool hdr and totally different for sure I love it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the place where I saw that particular sculpture. I can't seem to find it online though unfortunately. The one I photographed was at their store in Downtown Freeport, ME. 

Abacus Gallery: Shop Online

This is the artist http://www.abacusgallery.com/store/richard_kolb/


----------



## Over Exposed (Mar 4, 2011)

The artist who did this piece is Stefan "Steebo" Bonitz. His website is www.steebo.com



myshkin said:


> Very cool shot
> 
> Where is this at?


 
Asheville, NC. on Haywood in West Asheville




mwcfarms said:


> Surreal. Very nice.


 
Perfect! This shot is part of a series I'm doing called "Surreal Asheville". :thumbup:


----------

